# The Post - Maestro John Williams



## synthpunk (Dec 25, 2017)

Was hoping to see this today, but have little ones to mind so it's Lego Ninja.

Maestro's score sounds very good though.


----------



## patrick76 (Dec 25, 2017)

Heard the score a few days ago and I really enjoyed it. There's some really nice stuff in it. He is really so versatile and I think most of the time people kind of just think of his Star Wars style stuff, which is of course great, but he can do so much more. There are some great tracks on the album. Looking forward to seeing the film.


----------



## Ilko Birov (Dec 25, 2017)

I picked up a Goldsmith vibe from this. Looking forward to seeing the film.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 25, 2017)

That is a great observation llko.



Ilko Birov said:


> I picked up a Goldsmith vibe from this. Looking forward to seeing the film.


----------

